# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Tủ điều khiển CNC do CKD lắp (tập 01).

## CKD

Tủ điều khiển CNC do CKD lắp.

Tủ tự lắp
- Phần mềm điều khiển: Mach3, EMC2, TurboCNC, KCam, CNCPro.
- Công năng:
--- 4 axis.
----- 2 phase stepper motor
----- 4.2A/phase/motor max
---- microstep (vi bước)
--- VFD 220 2.2kW
--- ChargePum

Tủ đã hoàn thiện


Mới được bi nhiêu.. nhưng đã đủ các thành phần chính: driver, BOB, chargepum, VLF v.v...



_CKD đã lắp nhiều tủ.. từ step 2 phase, 5 phase, servo v.v... đều chơi hết. Có cái có chộp ảnh, có cái không hehe...
Nay cũng gần tết, bận lăng xăng kiếm ít xèng để phong bì đỏ cho có với người ta nên cũng bận. Dự án mới thì chưa làm, dự án cũ thì cái có ảnh, cái không. Nên lục lại, úp từ từ.. lỡ trùng với các diễn đàn khác thì chịu vậy._

----------

anhcos, Gamo, kametoco, kimtan, quangn, TLP

----------


## CKD

Cho vào tủ.


Đấu dây step, gắn connector v.v...

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhìn chung là đẹp, có điều mấy cái đầu máng cáp cắt hơi bầy nhầy  :Cool:

----------


## anhcos

Phía trên cái biến thế có một mạch toàn là tụ chắc là phần lọc nguồn phải không, người ta bán sẵn hay diy vậy CKD?

sr: Thấy chuyên mục rồi, tks CKD nhiều.

----------


## CKD

Chạy cái mạch nguồn chính xong lắp vào thì thế này.


Đặt cái biến áp vào, đấu đây, đóng điện (quạt quay, led sáng rồi)
-- Cục lớn nuôi motor
-- Cục bé nuôi BOB & các điều khiển khác (24/5V, relay v.v...)

----------


## CKD

> Nhìn chung là đẹp, có điều mấy cái đầu máng cáp cắt hơi bầy nhầy


Hehe.. toàn lấy kềm nhấp nhấp xong bẻ nên thế. Kệ xấu tí nhưng tốt tính & dễ nuôi.

----------


## solero

Dây tín hiệu dùng dây đơn lại nhốt cùng máng với dây động lực của biến tần thì có sợ nhiễu không anh?

----------


## CKD

Mình làm thì không thấy nhiễu bạn oi. Nhung nghe nhiều bạn nói nhiễu mình nghì còn nhiều nguyên nhân khác.

----------

